# I forgot to brag!!



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

On our walk yesterday morning (Sierra very loose lead beside me)
what pops up and hops across the road barely 20 feet in front
of us? A jackrabbit!! Sierra's head came up and she was VERY
interested... but get this, gang... the slack on the lead was
EXACTLY the same when she saw the rabbit as before! There
wasn't anybody around to see but my jaw I'm sure dropped in
amazement!

Of course you know she got "good girl'd" half to death...


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

That is awesome! was this her first encounter with a rabbit? If so, I am really surprised that she didn't at least lunge or pull a little. What a good girl


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

All I can say is WOW!! We live out in the country with 11 acres and see many rabbits and other critters. I know my dogs would not react the same as your did....but I can only dream. Great Job!!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ShepsRgr8That is awesome! was this her first encounter with a rabbit? If so, I am really surprised that she didn't at least lunge or pull a little. What a good girl


Very first! We have seen quite a few quail flitting around or making
noises in the bushes, and heard pheasant from time to time,
but this was a rabbit first lol.

I have had opportunity to work on Leave It with all the
neighborhood cats, and she's good about them, so maybe
she just transferred that to mean all critters I dunno.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, that's great Val!







I doubt my dogs would have been nearly that good. I'm still waiting for them to get over their excitement that there are cats in the house. Yeah, only for the last couple of years or so.









How is everything else coming along with Sierra?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Would she teach Kayos this??

That is pretty awesome!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Kayla needs lessons too! That is great news valb.







WTG Sierra!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Yea, that is such a nice Bragg. I know things were sorta testy with Sierra for a while. Great job on working with her.

Wisc.Tiger
Val


----------

